# I'm taking a break from cloth, and I'm really enjoying it...



## misspriss

And not natural disposables either, Huggies. The slip on kind. It has taken a huge load of stress off me right now, and I'm perfectly happy to keep doing this for the next few weeks. I have not decided if I'm done with cloth for good, but I am definitely de-stashing because I have too much cloth anyway. As a walking baby, she requires less cloth. Since I am willing to use disposables, a bare-bones stash of diapers I love would be better than a cushy stash that is half diapers I hate.

I want to switch to stuffable trainers and diapers that can be pulled down (like side snap swaddlebees, etc) because DS trained early and I'd rather be working that direction than not. We are loving the slip on disposables because she likes to step into diapers/undies. She insisted on putting on her older brothers undies over her diaper this week. She wore his pull ups for a few days while I looked around for a place with the slip on diapers in stock (they wear the same size).

*sigh* I made it to a year, I still breastfeed, I tandem feed....I just need one less stress in my life. And it's nice to have all the large solid boxes as we plan to move soon, lol!


----------



## misspriss

Well, I suppose I am the only person who has ever done this, since 80 views and no replies. Guess that makes me a crunchy mom failure. I thought someone would at least say yeah I have been there...


----------



## minties

Been there many times . I like cloth because it makes me feel good about myself, but disposables are a million times easier.


----------



## loeylo

I haven't been there as I was planning on doing cloth but was so overwhelmed by the choices that I just gave up and used disposables from day 1. My degree is in environmental geography so I do have a fair deal of guilt about using disposables, but there really is no shame in it and you have done better than most! Well done.


----------



## misspriss

Thanks. I think I am feeling guilty for enjoying using 'sposies so much. I am just struggling with the two at their current ages (3 and 1) and the mountains of laundry they produce anyway, and the laundry kept getting backed up with all the diapers. I do suffer from anxiety and the laundry getting "backed up" is a trigger for me, and it seems like I have been able to stay on top of the laundry so much more. That is why I talked about maybe changing up my stash and using cloth but on a much thinner stash, I have too many now and I would accidentally go too long without washing and end up with stink issues.

We also may be selling the house and moving in with family for a few months, and I already decided if we are still in diapers we would probably stop cloth just because it takes up more precious room and reserves a pretty huge chunk of laundry time in a crowded house (6 people, 1 bathroom).


----------



## lau86

I read the post but I didn't really have anything to add other than I bought some cloth nappies and then sold them on! Well done for doing it for so long. I do cloth wipes now and that's not too taxing


----------



## misspriss

lau86 said:


> I read the post but I didn't really have anything to add other than I bought some cloth nappies and then sold them on! Well done for doing it for so long. I do cloth wipes now and that's not too taxing

Thanks.

I re-read my reply, I do admit I was having a rough time when I wrote that. I was probably a bit more whiney than I should be, being a grown adult and all. I have been missing a lot of sleep with DD getting her molars, and a bunch of other things. I think I was just feeling some (undeserved) guilt over using disposables and wanted some reassurance I wasn't the only one who had ever had this experience.


----------



## Srrme

I did it too! I just sold my stash.


----------



## EcoMama

I've never found them stressful. Just got in to a good routine with them.
The only time I've ever used sposies was on holiday, but I used the naty ones. How come you don't use those?


----------



## misspriss

EcoMama said:


> I've never found them stressful. Just got in to a good routine with them.
> The only time I've ever used sposies was on holiday, but I used the naty ones. How come you don't use those?

Haven't tried them, they technically make a pullup/trainer in a size 4. DD was not doing well with tab closing disposables, we got hip drop and she was starting to pull them off, which is why we got the pull on diapers. They are great.

But honestly, cost and availability. I can get a naty trainer in a size 4, but I have to order online and may not like them and then can't return them. Maybe I will if I plan to stick with it.


----------



## EcoMama

I have used the naty trainers. They're pretty good. They sell them in our local boots x


----------



## misspriss

EcoMama said:


> I have used the naty trainers. They're pretty good. They sell them in our local boots x

Yeah, don't have boots lol. The only "natural" diapers we have here are 7th generation, and you have to go to specialty stores to get them. I have heard that they are the least comfortable for baby and can be scratchy. We also have Earth's Best, but I have heard nothing about them. Naty and Bambo are not sold here.

Naty trainers (on Amazon) are 80 cents per diaper. Huggies slip on diapers are 34 cents (I can get them for 32 if I order like Naty). I can't afford more than double the price. Huggies slip ons are actually more expensive than regular huggies, but DD LOVES stepping into things (diapers, pants, etc) and can't undo them (she was undoing her babyganics diapers).


----------



## jessmke

misspriss said:


> EcoMama said:
> 
> 
> I have used the naty trainers. They're pretty good. They sell them in our local boots x
> 
> Yeah, don't have boots lol. The only "natural" diapers we have here are 7th generation, and you have to go to specialty stores to get them. I have heard that they are the least comfortable for baby and can be scratchy. We also have Earth's Best, but I have heard nothing about them. Naty and Bambo are not sold here.
> 
> Naty trainers (on Amazon) are 80 cents per diaper. Huggies slip on diapers are 34 cents. I can't afford more than double the price. Huggies slip ons are actually more expensive than regular huggies, but DD LOVES stepping into things (diapers, pants, etc) and can't undo them (she was undoing her babyganics diapers).Click to expand...

When we use disposables for travelling we use 7th Generation Free and Clear diapers. I don't think they are scratchy at all and my LO seems quite comfy in them. We get them off Amazon for about 30 cents a diaper with free 2 day shipping.:thumbup::


----------



## misspriss

jessmke said:


> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EcoMama said:
> 
> 
> I have used the naty trainers. They're pretty good. They sell them in our local boots x
> 
> Yeah, don't have boots lol. The only "natural" diapers we have here are 7th generation, and you have to go to specialty stores to get them. I have heard that they are the least comfortable for baby and can be scratchy. We also have Earth's Best, but I have heard nothing about them. Naty and Bambo are not sold here.
> 
> Naty trainers (on Amazon) are 80 cents per diaper. Huggies slip on diapers are 34 cents. I can't afford more than double the price. Huggies slip ons are actually more expensive than regular huggies, but DD LOVES stepping into things (diapers, pants, etc) and can't undo them (she was undoing her babyganics diapers).Click to expand...
> 
> When we use disposables for travelling we use 7th Generation Free and Clear diapers. I don't think they are scratchy at all and my LO seems quite comfy in them. We get them off Amazon for about 30 cents a diaper with free 2 day shipping.:thumbup::Click to expand...

I may try them next time I buy, I can get them for reasonably more (less than 40 cents, which is manageable). I just wonder if their pull on is as absorbent (or workably so) as a diaper, you know? Like the pull on diapers are PULL ON DIAPERS, not training pants, some training pants are just as absorbent as diapers, some are not. We aren't training her yet, but regular tab diapers just fall off her or she pulls off one side constantly, and I put her in a lot of dresses not onesies. I don't want to change her whole wardrobe.

And maybe, when things have calmed down, I may return to a (paired down) cloth stash. I'm spoiled on cloth, they do stay on so much better.


----------



## jessmke

misspriss said:


> jessmke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> misspriss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EcoMama said:
> 
> 
> I have used the naty trainers. They're pretty good. They sell them in our local boots x
> 
> Yeah, don't have boots lol. The only "natural" diapers we have here are 7th generation, and you have to go to specialty stores to get them. I have heard that they are the least comfortable for baby and can be scratchy. We also have Earth's Best, but I have heard nothing about them. Naty and Bambo are not sold here.
> 
> Naty trainers (on Amazon) are 80 cents per diaper. Huggies slip on diapers are 34 cents. I can't afford more than double the price. Huggies slip ons are actually more expensive than regular huggies, but DD LOVES stepping into things (diapers, pants, etc) and can't undo them (she was undoing her babyganics diapers).Click to expand...
> 
> When we use disposables for travelling we use 7th Generation Free and Clear diapers. I don't think they are scratchy at all and my LO seems quite comfy in them. We get them off Amazon for about 30 cents a diaper with free 2 day shipping.:thumbup::Click to expand...
> 
> I may try them next time I buy, I can get them for reasonably more (less than 40 cents, which is manageable). I just wonder if their pull on is as absorbent (or workably so) as a diaper, you know? Like the pull on diapers are PULL ON DIAPERS, not training pants, some training pants are just as absorbent as diapers, some are not. We aren't training her yet, but regular tab diapers just fall off her or she pulls off one side constantly, and I put her in a lot of dresses not onesies. I don't want to change her whole wardrobe.
> 
> And maybe, when things have calmed down, I may return to a (paired down) cloth stash. I'm spoiled on cloth, they do stay on so much better.Click to expand...

I find the reviews for 7th Generation are very polarized, people either love them or hate them, but you won't know which side you fall on until you try them!

The only thing I don't like about them is they use a dye to make the diapers look a 'natural' brownish colour. The dye is clay based so it isn't a harmful dye, but I think it is a bit ridiculous. But people buy into the 'natural' look so I guess the dye helps them sell diapers. It's their way of really highlighting that they don't use bleached fibres in their diapers.


----------



## x-ginge-x

Not a crunchy mom failure...I started cloth at ten months with my now three year old i managed a few months then sold my WHOLE stash aaaaand paid for my wedding cake with the funds :haha: fast forward to june last year and thought miss my cloth so bought them all again, this time he stayed in them till he randomly decided to potty train and I swear the cloth helped because he knew when he was wet! Im due baby no 2 in september (fall?) and I have a changing table with a drawer...whats the drawer stuffed with...yup sposies, ive never cloth bummed a newborn so i have my backup plan, it does get tiresome and sometimes a break is welcomed and nope I dont go for eco disposables either,..I go for cheap disposable as theyre going in the bin anyway!


----------



## Spudtastic

I started cloth with Dd1 when she was 7 months old. It was easy. So I bought some newborn ones for Dd2 until she was big enough to wear her older sisters. I religiously used them until Dd2 was sick with a virus and has has terrible diarrhea for the last 2 months so have been using Huggies. She's been to hospital and getting better now so I should go back to my cloth.


----------



## Twag

I have just sold my stash of nappies DS is now potty trained (except at night but used disposables then anyway) and I just have so much washing now with DS & DD that I don't have enough time in the day for nappy washing too so I gave up and using Pampers :shrug: 

Kudos to you for doing cloth for so long :thumbup: there is no shame in it


----------



## misspriss

Twag said:


> I have just sold my stash of nappies DS is now potty trained (except at night but used disposables then anyway) and I just have so much washing now with DS & DD that I don't have enough time in the day for nappy washing too so I gave up and using Pampers :shrug:
> 
> Kudos to you for doing cloth for so long :thumbup: there is no shame in it

Thanks. I think if we had a diaper service it would be better, it's not the using cloth that stresses me it's the washing. I have so much laundry with 4 people in the house, sometimes 5 as my sister has been staying with us. Plus we are working on the house and packing up to move. 

And I read somewhere cloth is somewhere around 21 to 22 cents per use, with the water usage and stuff factored in, which makes 'sposies not that much more. I have yet to see the reflection in my water bill though. We take more showers in the summer or something!

I do still want to do cloth, maybe go back when it's potty training time, DS potty trained so well (and they say boys are harder) I don't want to end up doing diapers for much longer with her, that will make it more expensive for sure! *Sigh*


----------



## daneuse27

I gave myself "breaks" from cloth every so often when my daughter was still in diapers. For one, it was a lot of work, especially as a single mom (although I did have my mom and friends helping.) And two, I have a really bad gag reflex.. just the sight of poop makes me almost vomit, so having more connection with the poop through cloth wasn't easy for me, and I only did it because I believe so strongly in reducing carbon footprint, environmental protection, etc.

My LO was potty trained at 2.5, so diapers all and all didn't last very long, looking back. If I were to have a second child, I'd do the same - cloth for the most part, but do disposables if I need a break from the workload and ick factor.


----------



## petite ping

I did cloth with both my kids until they were about 18 / 20 months. For DD1 it was for potty training and DD2 it was they weren't absorbent enough and she always had wet patches. For the next one, I think I'll use them up to the first year and then we'll see.

I need to dig out my stash and re-elastic them all (the elastic seems to die once you put them in storage) :huh:


----------



## Missbb2591

Don't be so hard on yourself yes cloth is cute and good for the environment but sometimes sposies are just easier and more convinient there's nothing wrong with making life easier sometimes!


----------



## misspriss

Oh goodness yes, the OP was almost a year ago, I am long moved on :D


----------



## love.peace

I hear you mama. We currently do a few weeks in cloth and a few weeks in disposables and the cycle continues.


----------



## adrie

I only cloth diapered my eldest daughter until potty training and by that time, cloth diapering lost its novelty for the last 6 months of that. I also used a disposable at night because I hated how gigantic the overnight cloth was, even though it worked. I disposable diapered my youngest and have to sell the rest of my diaper stash.


----------

